# Battery Grip: Nikon vs Zeikos vs Opteka



## gl600 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey,
I'm looking to get a battery grip for a D90 and I have narrowed it down to these three options:
Amazon.com: Nikon MB-D80 Multi-Power Battery Pack for the Nikon D80 & D90 Digital SLR Camera: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-NBG90 Battery Power Grip for Nikon D80 & D90: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: Opteka Battery Pack Grip for Nikon D80 & D90 Digital SLR with 2 EN-EL3e Batteries (4000 mAh Total): Camera & Photo

Does anyone have any experience with these grips? Also, what justifies the Nikons price which is almost double the other ones??? (Notice that the Opteka comes with 2 batteries).
Thanks!


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 8, 2009)

Generally, and i might be confusing this with flashes, but you get the most out of a battery grip if it is the same brand as your camera.


----------



## Eco (Dec 8, 2009)

Read the reviews over at Amazon, I was about to buy an off brand until I saw how many people bought them and ended up with the Nikon in the long run.  The sucky thing is the price is so tempting and some include two batteries for a fraction of the cost of the Nikon version without the batteries.

On the same note, a bunch of people were complaining about the off brand batteries not charging on the Nikon chargers for some reason.

Be sure to post what you end up doing, in the meantime I'll save up my pennies for the Nikon.


----------



## RandyA (Dec 8, 2009)

I got the Nikon and very happy. A friend of mine got the after market and did not fit correctly.  Get the Nikon. Got mine from B&H.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't go cheap with the grip, you'll regret it!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 8, 2009)

They work, and they look the same... but the Nikon brand does feel better/smoother.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2009)

Plus, by putting a Nikon grip on your camera, instead of a 3rd party grip, you don't void your warranty.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 8, 2009)

KmH said:


> Plus, by putting a Nikon grip on your camera, instead of a 3rd party grip, you don't void your warranty.


 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotta say, I got the Opteka grip for my D90.  It was awesome for about 6 months.  Then it stopped "reading" the second battery.

The two off brand batteries that came with it crapped out after only a few charges.

Sent all of it back to 47th St. Photo for a full exchange (they were really good about it!).

The latch on the replacement grip is cheaply made and broke after a couple openings.  Instead of sending it back yet again, I just use electrical tape to hold the battery door closed.

As far as the USE of the Opteka grip goes, the vertical button and wheels work great.  Feels great, and fits my hamhock hands nicely.

But, after I get a couple more items (lights, wide angle lens), I'll probably go for the Nikon grip and a couple more Nikon batteries.

But, all that being said, the almost $200 savings over the OEM grip/batteries is worth the minor hassle as far as I'm concerned.

:dunno:


----------



## Guido44 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an off brand for my D300. So far it's been ok. You get what you pay for.

I did read a review about stripping the gears on the inside of the pack. So, I'm weary off it every time I take it off and on. I would guess the Nikon's are metal of some sort.

*Batteries:* As a suggestion, I have had great success with AA rechargeable batteries from Eneloop.  

In case your thinking of using AA's.

Dan


----------



## gl600 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I think I'll just save up for the Nikon brand. I really don't like when something that I buy dies on me or even becomes less functional.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought a zieko's and it died withing two days.


----------

